# For Those That Groom Their Own Dogs



## Ptarana (Jul 12, 2006)

Hello,
I know many of you on here groom your own dogs. I have been going to a groomers forum and finding out great information on grooming. Thought I share it with ya all. http://www.petgroomerforums.com/chat/
Enjoy.


----------



## Baby Gizmo (Apr 18, 2005)

THANKS! I will check it out when I get the chance. I have been grooming Baby Gizmo for the last 2 years and I do a short cut for him all the time. I have tried to let his hair grow out and he doesn't care for it especially when it comes to combing.


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

Oh great! I do my own grooming with Midis (at 11 mos) in as full a coat as can be at this age (about 1" or less from the ground now). Probably half baby coat and half adult coat. Anyway, the only two things I am afraid of doing grooming-wise is clipping the nails and expressing the anal glands. Luckily, it seems that this last item is getting to be less of an issue, and I hope it goes away completely! Anywho, I appreciate the link. I've had and groomed my Malts for the last 14+ years but am in no way an expert and can always use additional tips. Thanks!

Cyndi


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Thank you, I'll check it out!


----------



## Malsam (Sep 28, 2007)

thks...already registered. See u all there. :biggrin:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Great! Thanks, I've saved it as a favourite & I will be checking it out over the weekend. It's Friday night & I'm a bit brain dead from a loooooonnnng week!


----------



## inchiapas (Oct 28, 2007)

:smilie_daumenpos:


> Hello,
> I know many of you on here groom your own dogs. I have been going to a groomers forum and finding out great information on grooming. Thought I share it with ya all. http://www.petgroomerforums.com/chat/
> Enjoy.[/B]


Thanks so much. I get my first Maltese next week and there are NO groomers in my area. I've always groomed my Yorkies, and want to start right with my Maltese. Am sure this link will be invaluable.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Thanks, I'm sure I'll need as many tips as I can get. I bookmarked it :thumbsup:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

wow...seems like a great place to learn about grooming :thumbsup: 

I need to learn how to groom my malts on my own..I always told myself that I will succeed in doing it one day :biggrin: 

I just registered there too  

Thank you for the link


kat


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

doesn't seem to have that much about Maltese grooming - more on bichons and poodles


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

thanks for the link ive already purchased a couple of products that they recommended for clipping :brownbag:


----------



## ShilohsMom (Jun 25, 2007)

I do my own grooming and both dogs tolerate it very well. I feel the good clippers with the good blades make a worold of difference and make it an easy speedy process. I will check this site out too.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

Seems they really like the SpaLavish line which is what I use. B)


----------



## giselle79 (Aug 8, 2007)

Thanx.
Maxi and Giselle.


----------

